# Home Lake Carping



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Went carp fishing a few times this week. Caught a few channel cats for the dinner table and caught some decent carp. I have been rediscovering my home lake this week. I started targeting carp there and have had some success. Thanks for all the tips I've learned on this forum. I have used the advice of many fine carp angler here and am getting a lot better in my pursuit of these lake cows. 

Here are a few pics from my little adventures this week. 















24 in common
























My 22in mirror carp.

Planning a all day trip carp fishing tomorrow with my wife and buddy. Wish me luck! Hope I have a lot more photos to add to this topic.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Sweet Mirror' and a tasty looking stringer of Cats also ...

Did you catch your Cats while Carp fishing ?


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh yea and lots of cats. Here is all the fish I've caught since I started targeting carp...






































Well this is everything since I caught the mirror carp.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

All these guys from the same lake


----------

